# 1+ year old having trouble with aggression



## Jleighty (Nov 25, 2020)

Our dog Chester is a little over one. We also have a Maltese-Yorky mix and if he has a bone, toy, etc. he is very aggressive is she gets anywhere near him. Today he actually bit her and drew blood.
We have boarded him and told by the boarding owners that he has acted aggressively towards other dogs when playing as well. We are wondering what we should do to fix these issues? Any info would be awesome, thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your best hope is not to let him have toys, or bones around your other dog. Then get in touch with a good behaviorist.


----------



## Jleighty (Nov 25, 2020)

texasred said:


> Your best hope is not to let him have toys, or bones around your other dog. Then get in touch with a good behaviorist.


Thank you!


----------

